# Medroxyprogesteone/ Depo Trust with syringe to take or not to take to Australia?



## AngelPinay21 (Dec 8, 2016)

Hello, 

I would like to ask for advise if I can take Medroxyprogesteone with syringe to Australia with prescription. I am reluctant to take this as it has a syringe. Will they let me bring this ? Thanks


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

You can put it in your checked luggage. Some airlines require you to declare it. Just make sure it's secure so it doesn't hurt any baggage handlers.


----------

